# Who made this kennel?



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I was recently given some heavy duty black outside kennel runs, but I need to order some more pieces so that I can set up 3 complete runs. Each section weighs approx 75 pounds I'm guessing. I don't think the people that gave them to me remember where they got them. These are REALLY heavy duty. Each section is 6 ft tall by 5 ft wide. Every piece has about a 2 inch wide horizontal lip on the inside bottom edge (probably to run some optional support boards across I'm guessing). Does anybody have some possible guesses who the manufacturer was so I can call and order a few more sections? Each section had holes drilled in it to connect the sections with screws. I've done some searching online and haven't found the exact thing yet.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

A picture speaks a thousand words Skip 
A PICTURE or two would help


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

does this help any? I photographed from the inner side so that hopefully you can see the horizontal lip at the bottom. On the non-door sections, the horizontal lip is raised about 2 inches....on the door sections it is flush to the bottom edge because the door frame itself is a little higher that the non-door sections.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, I was mistaken with the weight. Each section is more like 130+ pounds.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Skip...
.... sure they were for dogs ?? 
looks one-off to me, (check the weld quality), but if you don't find a manufacturer, looks like you could make any the missing sections easy enuff using (cheaper) heavy angle iron instead of the box beams, which is harder to weld up to the screen mesh

if they were free and i was planning on using em a long time, i'd sandblast and powder coat and they would be good to go for another 20 years 
((i hate chasing rust))


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

rick smith said:


> Skip...
> .... sure they were for dogs ??
> looks one-off to me, (check the weld quality), but if you don't find a manufacturer, looks like you could make any the missing sections easy enuff using (cheaper) heavy angle iron instead of the box beams, which is harder to weld up to the screen mesh
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had already planned to sand any rust off the bottoms and re-coat...but I'm really hoping to find out who the manufacturer was so I can order a couple more sections.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Skip, look at Preifert kennels they are similar yet light weight, easy to assemble or dis-assemble. Power coated but fairly expensive yet shop & you can find a deal. Mine have really lasted......


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.priefert.com/ProductGroup/kennels-51/priefert-kennels-516/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip,

I agree with Rick. Looks like a one off non commercial manufacturer to me too. You should be able to go to any competent welder and get the pieces you need made.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I still think they are commercially made somewhere, and I'm still hoping to find that company first. I know the people that gave them to me didn't have them custom made.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

Tractor supply has this

http://www.tractorsupply.com/doc-bo...nel-extra-large-breed-5-ft-w-x-6-ft-h-3606203


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Not sure -but the panels look like my kennel panels which were from "Options Plus Dog Kennels " www.optionspluskennels.com


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Preifert kennels are gun metal and 2x4 mesh size, unless they are older ones...


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Those kennels look like the old Western Square kennels. My friend had them and those kennels were the most durable dog kennels he had as he lived right by the ocean and they would hardly rust. Unlike some of the newer kennels now these days

Western Square if I remember right are no longer making dog kennels. Do a goggle search.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Those kennels look like the old Western Square kennels. My friend had them and those kennels were the most durable dog kennels he had as he lived right by the ocean and they would hardly rust. Unlike some of the newer kennels now these days
> 
> Western Square if I remember right are no longer making dog kennels. Do a goggle search.


They aren't Western Square. That company is still in business (I just spoke to them) and they don't make them like the ones I have.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

The square tubing on these are 2" wide....hardly any of the other companies I've seen are.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks all...I think this is the guy and company...Matt akenhead from signature canine.


----------

